# Unlocking 4th core AMD Athlon II X3 450



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying this barebones kit for a friend. What I'm wondering is, can the 4th core be unlocked with this MOBO/CPU combo?

Biostar AMD A780L3C MoBo, AMD Athlon II X3 450 Triple Core CPU, ADATA Premier Srs 4GB DDR3 Desktop Memory Module, Samsung 24X DVDRW, Case w/450W PSU, Kingwin Case Fan, & Color Research DVD Pack Bundle at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The AMD Athlon II X3 450 is a Triple Core CPU.
I would seriously reconsider that purchase.
It includes a single RAM stick, low quality Mobo, RAM, case and PSU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

To answer your question: Athlon II X3 procs are manufactured using one of two base cores; Deneb and Propus. Though not guaranteed, it is possible to unlock the fourth core of both. If the base core used is Deneb, it may also be possible to unlock the L3 cache. (Propus core does not have L3 cache) 

Once unlocked, BIOS will identify the proc as a Phenom II X4 B50


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

His current computer has 256mb RAM (upgraded from 64) and 650mhz cpu running virtual memory on a 10+ year old 15gb hard drive. Aside from performance issues, the hard drive is failing and causing his browser to crash.

I'm just trying to dissuade him from buying another used rig in favor for a budget barebones kit.

Anything higher than $275 (including everything but monitor, mouse, and keyboard) is going to be outside of his price range.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Saving the money up for a good quality unit would be the better option. Using low quality components only results in problems and/or more money.


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

Tyree,

Thanks for all of your input here. This is a good friend of mine and it's his money that's going to be put into the machine. I highly doubt I would be able to talk him in to spending any more than $300. Regardless of how much money he has laying around.

His computer needs are minimal and usage rarely goes beyond web browsing, and with his current machine, he can't even watch streaming videos. He would be hard pressed to find a machine that is a downgrade from what he's currently using.

I've done a bit more research and found that yes, this motherboard does support core unlocking, and thanks to gcavan I have learned that it is possible to unlock the 4th core in this unit. I understand completely that the 4th core was locked on these units for a reason.

I've also heard that the board sometimes has issues with the LAN failing and the loss of video output. Beyond that, the rest of the reviews I've seen so far for this motherboard are pretty good.

Could you give me more detail as to why you think I should skip this in favor for a different setup and maybe direct me towards something of higher quality (preferably under $300)


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

If your main concern is the MOBO and your 2nd concern is the PSU, would this make a reasonable setup?

GIGABYTE 760G MoBo, AMD Athlon II X3 450 Triple Core Processor, ADATA 4GB DDR3 Desktop Memory Module, Samsung 24X DVDRW, Thermaltake 500W PSU, Thermaltake V3 Blk Edt Mid Tower Case, & Case Fan Bundle at TigerDirect.com

It's the cheapest barebones kit that does not include the same mobo as previously linked, and a PSU which isn't a cheap-o packaged with the tower.

I'm not all that concerned about the quality of the tower itself since it doesn't necessarily affect performance beyond cooling and expansion possibilities. 

As far as the RAM goes, memory is generally the cheapest part in any build and these chips should more than suffice for the time being. Also I'm pretty sure most manufacturers except for the no-name brands include limited lifetime warranties with their chips.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The link above also includes unreliable RAM (lifetime warranty doesn't insure compatibility-reliability) and a low quality PSU.



Tyree said:


> Saving the money up for a good quality unit would be the better option. Using low quality components only results in problems and/or more money.


We have a $400 AMD build in out suggested build list. It, as all of our suggested builds, uses top quality components to help insure a trouble free PC experience along with upgrade ability.: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## yvesj (Mar 26, 2008)

when they started to build the Athlon II X3 it was a four core but because some of them one core did not work so intead of remanufacture a other one they deceided to rename it triple core so all of them will onlock the foor core well let say 99% of them .
i did buy a few of them and they onlocked the four core no problem but keep in mind that only the Athlon II X3 450.455 serie will onlock the four core ..
i got all this info one after i google for it .
it is well explain what hapen .
sorry about my spelling am french .


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

It's always a gamble since some chips are sold as triple-cores because the fourth core is unusable. I bought a Phenom II x4 960T a while back and hoped to unlock it into a 6-core or 5-core, but neither of the extra cores were stable. It was still a great value for the cost, however, and I still saw +24% better benchmarks after overclocking it.


----------

